# MSI GTX 750 Ti Gaming 2 GB



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2014)

MSI's GTX 750 Ti Gaming is the quietest GTX 750 Ti we reviewed today. It is whisper quiet in both idle and during gaming, even with the included overclock out of the box. Thanks to NVIDIA's Maxwell architecture, the card also runs incredibly cool and consumes very little power.

*Show full review*


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry No!  This is Nvidia gouging, plain and simple! (edit@1:45 pm; So W1zzard had some bad info on that price being $200.  I'll temper what I said below if at $160, but overall still does move anything in BfB.)

How can this get a "9.0" when that's what the reference could muster.  $200 for a 128-Bit card that can't even get close to AMD's $150 priced part?  Efficiency or not, this is worse than the folks bitch'n about a $900 part!  Nvidia is clearly extorting the markets bad fortune, and they are putting it to their customer… gamers. This isn't hardly crying the Blues over the "bleeding edge Enthusiast", this is directly sticking it to what is the "Entry level"!  $200 for a die that is much smaller (50%) than the GK106, doesn't perform as good, provides less memory bandwidth (inadequate for most 1080p), middling OC (as no 6-pin).

This is not moving the ball forward, it's like some stubborn kid saying it's my ball and my rules… we need to say… Go Home!


----------



## okidna (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow, +$50 than the reference card and +$45 than the excellent Palit card?

Go home MSI, you are drunk.


----------



## Slomo4shO (Feb 18, 2014)

I would have to agree, how is this card worthy of a 9.0 when the Palit GTX 750 Ti performs better and has a $45 cheaper MSRP... I am unsure how you can recommend this card with is hefty price premium...


----------



## DarkOCean (Feb 18, 2014)

$200 ? nice trolling by msi here.


----------



## xorbe (Feb 18, 2014)

Luckily that beast has dual fans to cool the 61W monster ...


----------



## mastershake575 (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm so sick of NVidia and AMD going out of there way to make the sub $200 market a joke.......

AMD took a card that was selling for $140-160 for most of 2013 and decided to rebadge it at $50 price hike....... (wow thats genius).

Nvidia got rid of the 650ti boost/upped the price of the GTX 660 (non-ti) and now there trying to sell basically 7850 performance for $150-200.....


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 18, 2014)

mastershake575 said:


> AMD took a card that was selling for $140-160 for most of 2013 and decided to rebadge it at $50 price hike....... (wow thats genius).


Ah, AMD took a the 1GB 7850 that sold more or less through 2013 for $140-160, while most 2Gb were normally $160 on up...  Now they have that as the R7 265 only in 2Gb adding higher clocks in core/memory, all at a MSRP (yet to be seen) $150; or $100 lower than the 7850 2Gb at release a little less than two years ago.  Not sure what you are talking about.

That said the entry-mainstream has moved from a $100-140 place to start being as gamer, to what now feels more like a $160-200 entry fee most often.  Although, if whatever (mining) is driving AMD retail pricing wasn't in play, past history would indicate there'd normally be plenty of 270's for $160-170, and it wouldn't be unheard of finding the 265's at $140 with rebate.  The problem is these Nvidia card didn't improve their game prowess, even while working from a more cost effective silicone, and low bandwidth while seemingly more expensive.


----------



## mastershake575 (Feb 18, 2014)

Casecutter said:


> Not sure what you are talking about.


 From March to the end of November, the 7870ghz was a $140-160 card (I check prices weekly and I am a member of multiple boards so I know exactly what im talking about).

I can even give you practical proof. I purchased a GTX 660 SC during the first week of April for $170 and I almost choose the 7870ghz since it was $10 cheaper (only reason I paid $10 more for the 660 was it had free games).

April-May it keep the same price of $160 and then they started to offer $10-20 rebates during the summer/early fall on top of that to clear stock for volcanic islands (hell the third party 7950 was selling for $190-220 during this period, that's  how good prices where).

It dropped even more in November. The powercooler and Sapphire Dual X version where $135 after rebate for ALL of November ($155 if you didn't do the rebate). I know this because I was doing a build for a friend that month and I was price checking every single day. That was the card we where eyeballing but the Asus GTX 670 overclocked to stock 680 performance went on sale for $200 with $100 in games so we couldn't pass that up.

My quote stands ($140-160 for most of 2013 is now a $200-220 card).


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 18, 2014)

Casecutter said:


> Sorry No!  This is Nvidia gouging, plain and simple!


:smh:
You already know the reference MSRP of the 750 Ti. This is MSI's markup ($160 at the Egg in any case)


Casecutter said:


> Ah, AMD took a the 1GB 7850 that sold more or less through 2013 for $140-160, while most 2Gb were normally $160 on up...  Now they have that as the R7 265 only in 2Gb adding higher clocks in core/memory, all at a MSRP (yet to be seen) $150


Garbage. The 2GB 7850 has been around $125-$130 until scrypt hashing pushed the price. There are PLENTY of snapshots of pricing and price trends available....here's one to start you off


mastershake575 said:


> From March to the end of November, the 7870ghz was a $140-160 card (I check prices weekly and I am a member of multiple boards so I know exactly what im talking about).


I really wouldn't spend a great deal of time with this poster. His usual M.O. is to make up stuff as he goes along to push his anti-NV/ Pro-AMD cart around TPU. Today it is the 750...
In addition to the (misplaced) bagging of Nvidia for what is basically MSI's pricing decision, the 750 (non-Ti) review:


Casecutter said:


> Well, 28% improved perf/w over a 260X (basically the same size Dia), but the same overall summary performance and 6% worse perf/$. It needs to have a better BfB equation to take any real foot hold.  *This hardly custom OC (3-4%) card should’ve been a $130 part,* as they didn't gussie it up with any great level of cooler or other components.


From the Palit 750 Ti review:


Casecutter said:


> This will mean Nvidia will have all the TOP, FTW, Superclock version (with a 6-pin?) *and like $180 pricing (or more?)*.  Those higher-end binned chips they offer at significant increase in pricing to AIB’s.


( Note: 90 seconds of searching found the EVGA 750 Ti SuperClocked at $150 and EVGA 750 Ti FTW $160, so obviously time to fact check isn't a consideration for Casecutter)


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 18, 2014)

mastershake575 said:


> the 7870ghz was a $140-160 card (I check prices weekly and I am a member of multiple boards so I know exactly what im talking about).


I live in the States and watch the deal sights consistently also, and while yes 7870's in Oct/Dec there were stong "clearance" in the channel givng us 7870’s at $130 but with big rebates and discount codes.  The average price in 2013 most 7870’s "Deals working rebates" went like $190-210 -AR.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 18, 2014)

at last it use exactly the same TFIV cooler model as my R9 270 and cost ... more ...  and perform like a R7 265 

oh well at last the Ref 750Ti perform like the R7 265 oh wait no ... it perform between a R7 260X and a R7 265

i think im not the only one who think the price of the 750/750Ti is completely off ... ofc the power draw is awesome ... but that's almost the only advantage i see


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 18, 2014)

HumanSmoke said:


> There are PLENTY of snapshots of pricing and price trends available....here's one to start you off)


Sure 4 Mo's back and not actually know but MSI is good for $30 rebates



HumanSmoke said:


> ( Note: 90 seconds of searching found the EVGA 750 Ti SuperClocked at $150 and EVGA 750 Ti FTW $160, so obviously time to fact check isn't a consideration for Casecutter)


But 4 hour earlier when I said that Newegg from a quick I made had non listed, glad your awake to play armchair quarterback now!


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 18, 2014)

Casecutter said:


> Sure 4 Mo's back and not actually know but MSI is good for $30 rebates
> 
> 
> But 4 hour earlier when I said that Newegg from a quick I made had non listed, glad your awake to play armchair quarterback now!





> Sure, 4 months back and not actually know but MSI is good for $30 rebates
> 
> But 4 hours earlier when I said that Newegg from a quick (search?) I made had non(e?) listed. Glad you're awake to play armchair quarterback now!



Still doesn't make sense after I tried to fix it. 

Learn to make sense.


----------



## mastershake575 (Feb 18, 2014)

Casecutter said:


> I live in the States and watch the deal sights consistently also, and while yes 7870's in Oct/Dec there were stong "clearance" in the channel givng us 7870’s at $130 but with big rebates and discount codes.  The average price in 2013 most 7870’s "Deals working rebates" went like $190-210 -AR.


 Eh no, $190-210 was not the average price.

How in the hell can you argue my point when I showed you every single gap ? ($160 was the base price for March-May when I was in the market, $140-150 after rebate on a $160 base price was the price during the summer when they where trying to clear stock, even the 7950 was getting to sub $200 and fall had the best prices of them all at base $150 and $130 after rebate).

I'm not seeing this $190-210.......... (Hell from June on the 7950/7870 XT Tahiti where sub $200).

All you did make a claim without backing any of it up ("dur I think the deals where inconsistent I think ?").


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 18, 2014)

mastershake575 said:


> Eh no, $190-210 was not the average price.
> 
> How in the hell can you argue my point when I showed you every single gap ? ($160 was the base price for March-May when I was in the market, $140-150 after rebate on a $160 base price was the price during the summer when they where trying to clear stock, even the 7950 was getting to sub $200 and fall had the best prices of them all at base $150 and $130 after rebate).
> 
> ...



Prices have been all over the place depending on where you look over the past 120 days.  I personally wouldn't doubt seeing the card anywhere from $150-$250 since last summer. (solely based on the graphs below.)

Asus 7870






XFX7870


----------



## NeoXF (Feb 18, 2014)

Even if the custom ones where 150... it'd still be crap compared to R7 265. Sorry but performance-wise AMD wins in this segment hands down (like in most others).
The power consumption however looks stellar tho, props to nVidia for that at least.


Edit: Nice to see you guys have time to sequentially review budget nVidia cards that don't concern most of the enthusiasts on this forum (but granted, do most other people around the world)... but we had to wait weeks for you guys to review ONE god damned custom R9 290/X, that most people around here where foaming at the mouth for... /sarcasm


----------



## mastershake575 (Feb 18, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> Prices have been all over the place depending on where you look over the past 120 days.  I personally wouldn't doubt seeing the card anywhere from $150-$250 since last summer. (solely based on the graphs below.)


 That website/chart is very inaccurate. I looked up the Dual X version (one of the models that was price $160 and lower for most of 2013), selected 180 days and it showed that it NEVER got below $210 which is a joke (7870XT/7950 where under $210 for 3-4 months during that period yet its saying the 7870ghz somehow didn't ?).


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 18, 2014)

You claim that the price of most all of 2013, most of those low prices kicked in 180 days back and these listing do account for a included rebates.
https://pcpartpicker.com/part/msi-video-card-r78502gd5oc?history_days=180
https://pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-video-card-hd7850dc22gd5v2?history_days=180
https://pcpartpicker.com/part/gigabyte-video-card-gvr785oc2gd?history_days=180
https://pcpartpicker.com/part/sapphire-video-card-112001420g?history_days=180

As to 7870's this site appears to have drop most as many went EoL by Oct. 
https://pcpartpicker.com/part/powercolor-video-card-ax78702gbd56d?history_days=180
https://pcpartpicker.com/part/xfx-video-card-fx787acdfc?history_days=180
https://pcpartpicker.com/part/xfx-video-card-fx787acnfc?history_days=180

While yes there's alway one or so good deals and maot often hinge on a huge rebate, that not the average or the mean.


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 18, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> Learn to make sense.


Yes, slow fingers quick mind.

Sure, 4 months back that was the final price, although we don't actually know if there was a rebate... MSI is known for having $30 rebates to attain that low of  price.

While 4 hours (it was actually more like 5hr’s) earlier when I said that, I did a quick search on Newegg and found none had been listed at that point.

Sorry!


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 18, 2014)

NeoXF said:


> .. but we had to wait weeks for you guys to review ONE god damned custom R9 290/X,


Which ONE would that be? The Sapphire ONE or the Asus ONE ?


NeoXF said:


> Nice to see you guys have time to sequentially review budget nVidia cards that don't concern most of the enthusiasts on this forum


So you're accusing the site of deliberately not reviewing AMD cards ?
Might it not just be a case of reviewing whatever the AIB's send ?  I personally haven't seen a site review more than three custom 290X's (unless you include sites like Computerbase which review the same card twice (1) (2)
And is it really any surprise that vendors are likely to throw lower priced cards at reviews? I don't remember seeing you complain when TPU reviewed four 270X's  ( MSI, Asus, PowerColor, HIS ) which are essentially rebrands of existing cards, in a three week period....nice hypocrisy.


----------



## Kyno (Feb 19, 2014)

Are you sure that 200$ will actually be relevant? I'm already seeing it at 175$ on Amazon, so it might not be sold at much higher prices than other brands.

That retail price remains somehow strange. Here in Europe (or at least France), the MSI is one of the cheapest at 150€, Gigabyte goes for 155 to 160, and Asus 170!


----------



## mastershake575 (Feb 19, 2014)

Casecutter said:


> You claim that the price of most all of 2013, most of those low prices kicked in 180 days back and these listing do account for a included rebates.
> .


 I've already explained that the charts are flawed and not accurate (according to the charts the 7870XT Tahiti and 7950 where selling for cheaper than the 7870ghz for 3-4 months, that's NOT what happened and your foolish if you actually believe that AMD would have two faster cards for cheaper than the 7870ghz).

The 7870ghz/7850 dropped in price (in March of 2013) to $160 (7870ghz) and $130-145 (7850) to compete with the price dropped GTX 660 (which was $170) and the newly released 650 ti boost (which ran $150-160).

The listings aren't even close to right. The charts are basically saying "AMD had two faster cards for cheaper and they countered the gtx 660 by charging $40-60 more than the 660" (your a complete idiot if you believe that, especially since I have already told you the accurate prices with examples).


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 19, 2014)

mastershake575 said:


> All you did make a claim without backing any of it up ("dur I think the deals where inconsistent I think ?").





mastershake575 said:


> I've already explained that the charts are flawed and not accurate.



What you give us is from memory... base on that you remember "contemplating" some other deal you might have gone with, without any backup.  One deal here or huge rebate there does not a trend make.  Then when there at least some credible information you say it's flawed?  You can trust your memory, but to downplay such resources exposes you as the charlatan you are.


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 19, 2014)

HumanSmoke said:


> From the Palit 750 Ti review:



No that's was from the Asus GTX750 Non-Ti...
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/posts/3067119/


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 19, 2014)

^^^^ No it wasn't. The quote follows the link not the other way around.



Casecutter said:


> What you give us is from memory... [snip]


And all mostly irrelevant. This all stems from your initial point (?)...


Casecutter said:


> R7 265 only in 2Gb adding higher clocks in core/memory, all at a MSRP (yet to be seen) $150;


of comparing *cards launched today*- and* available today*- *at their MSRP* against a card that was paper launched, is *nowhere to be seen* outside of a review bench, at a price point you're *hoping* will be MSRP - given the mark-up on the 270, probably an unlikely eventuality


----------



## mastershake575 (Feb 19, 2014)

Casecutter said:


> What you give us is from memory... base on that you remember "contemplating" some other deal you might have gone with, without any backup.  One deal here or huge rebate there does not a trend make.  Then when there at least some credible information you say it's flawed?  You can trust your memory, but to downplay such resources exposes you as the charlatan you are.


 You havn't been reading anything I have posted (typical of a fanboy). Credible information ? The information posted says that two cards that are faster where cheaper and that they countered Nvidia by raising the prices according to the graph going up....... (so your basically admitting that AMD is mentally retarded if you agree with the chart).

The 7870ghz was lowered in price as a counter to the GTX 660 dropping in price and the 650ti boost hitting the market at almost the same time. This isn't a "deal" or "special rebate" offer, this is a freaking COUNTER price that happens all the freaking time in the open market (that's like saying "dur 7950 didn't drop in price, it was the rebates !:  when the 7950 dropped from $450 to $350 once the GTX 670 was released).

No it wasn't a super deal or rebate, it was a counter to a NVidia price drop...... (how is this so hard to understand ?).


----------



## mroofie (Feb 19, 2014)

Why do I get the feeling they are trying to destroy the middle class


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 20, 2014)

Casecutter said:


> R7 265 only in 2Gb adding higher clocks in core/memory, all at a MSRP *(yet to be seen)* $150


 


HumanSmoke said:


> card that was paper launched, is *nowhere to be seen* outside of a review bench, at a price point you're *hoping* will be MSRP - given the mark-up on the 270, probably an unlikely eventuality


 


Casecutter said:


> AMD won’t have any "War Chest" of R7 265’s to counter and those will get swirled up in that whole Litecion frenzy that makes even the 270’s become _just plain stupid crazy pricing_ at least here in the States.


Your just being argumentative in your own head, I know darn good a well what AMD faces moving forward.



mastershake575 said:


> From March to the end of November, the 7870ghz was a $140-160 card


 


mastershake575 said:


> The 7870ghz was lowered in price as a counter to the GTX 660 dropping in price and the 650ti boost hitting the market at almost the same time.


So talking about?

As late as May 11th, 3 month after the release of the GTX 650 Ti Boost W1zzards review provides the _reference _GTX 660 at $200.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_650_Ti_Boost_TF_Gaming/

Sep 8th, 2012
http://videocardz.com/34813/nvidia-mulls-price-cuts-on-geforce-gtx-660ti
*Quick price check on Newegg:
NVIDIA GeForce 600 Series*

GeForce GT 640 – $95
GeForce GTX 650 – $149 (September 13th)
GeForce GTX 660 – $229 (September 13th)
GeForce GTX 660 Ti – $279
_Sep 23rd, 2013 W1zzard;_ "At around $210 for MSI's overclocked GTX 660 GAMING, pricing seems a bit high. The cheapest GeForce GTX 660 is available for $190. MSI is then asking a $20 price premium for the GTX 660 GAMING we are reviewing today."
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_660_Gaming/
http://www.techpowerup.com/192257/nvidia-sets-up-price-cuts-in-response-to-radeon-r9-series.html


----------



## mastershake575 (Feb 21, 2014)

Casecutter said:


> So talking about?
> 
> As late as May 11th, 3 month after the release of the GTX 650 Ti Boost W1zzards review provides the _reference _GTX 660 at $200.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_650_Ti_Boost_TF_Gaming/


 I have the invoice from my purchase (April 12th 2013) and the GTX 660 SC edition was $180 with no sale/price reduction (it was only a $10 premium over the $170 standard model).

I don't know why your arguing with someone who freaking spend months researching and eventually bought the damn card himself.


----------



## Casecutter (Mar 3, 2014)

Now first week of March and this MSI Gaming is at egg for $180 -AR$10 and $5.67 for shipping.
Keep looking for an R7 265 to get listed... not as of yet?


----------



## Casecutter (Mar 11, 2014)

HumanSmoke said:


> Note: 90 seconds of searching found the EVGA 750 Ti SuperClocked at $150 and EVGA 750 Ti FTW $160, so obviously time to fact check isn't a consideration for Casecutter)


Now as of today the EVGA 750 Ti FTW is $180 shipping $4, although that's not as outlandish as the single-fan EVGA 750 Ti SuperClocked which is $170 with 5.36 to ship.

Egg listed the Sapphire R7 265 card, and it's sold-out it was for $150


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 11, 2014)

Casecutter said:


> Now as of today the EVGA 750 Ti FTW is $180 shipping $4, although that's not as outlandish as the single-fan EVGA 750 Ti SuperClocked which is $170 with 5.36 to ship.
> Egg listed the Sapphire R7 265 card, and it's sold-out it was for $150*+ $5.39 shipping*


Fixed it for you. By "fixed" I mean amended the pricing to show it's true comparison rather than your juvenile attempt to skew the pricing comparison.
And....Seriously? 750 Ti SC $160 at Amazon (*with free shipping*),  FTW and SC $170 and $150 respectively at EVGA.


----------



## Casecutter (Mar 14, 2014)

HumanSmoke said:


> juvenile


Glad to see I keep you hussling for the details and deals.

What is good... some of the R9 270 and 270X are looking to work down in pricing...  not great but better.
Here a XFX Core Edition R9-270A-CNFC Radeon R9 270 2GB for $190 though add 5.92 *shipping*
*Free BattleField 4 Game after Registration at XFX*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150702

BF4 beats some in game coin for some F2P games.


----------



## dkizzy (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm happy that I got this MSI card at $160 before the price spike on NCIX US. I was able to push the memory +600 and core clock +225 without modifying the bios or power tables. 305 kh/s mining rate. My GTX 770 was doing 318 kh/s on average. NVidia is trying to make performance per watt the new premium to pay for.


----------



## zebuddha (Apr 1, 2014)

Just bough tthis, and well... it's gonna be the last time I buy MSI, that's for sure. The 1085 default clock speed is incorrect - looks like MSI shipped different versions for review than they are selling retail. Retail version default clock speed is 1059, with some useless "gaming app" which "allows" you to OC it to 1085. So, basically, same max OC as the ASUS card, but with a DVI port less and for more money.




 

PS: The 1190 is from afterburner...


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah, this happened before: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/R9_290X_Gaming/29.html

Unfortunately, for launch day reviews, I have no verify whether the clocks on my sample are retail or "special".


----------



## xorbe (Apr 2, 2014)

Same thing with the 760 MINI model, but I'd rather have a trouble free card than 2 more speed bins + TDR / BSOD.


----------

